# how long to smoke fish and temp???



## johnny1

Ok-I have some lake trout soaking in the brine..salt-brown sugar-soy sauce..it has been in the brine about 24 hours.....or is that too long and i ruined it..

So I rinse it off and lay it on the racks.....what temp do I use and for how long......will it be kind of like a jerky?


----------



## salmonclubber

johnny 

ok i dont know how much fish you have i would smoke it at 150 until it flakes depending on how much fish you have and the temps outside and what kind of smoker you have it should take anywhere from 4- 8 hours check every hour after 4 hours to get the fish done it will not be like jerky it should be nice and flaky 

huey


----------



## crewdawg52

Fish Jerky Ingredients:

6-12 3/8' thick fish filets.. Use fresh-caught trout, salmon, bass, or very fresh store-bought.. The skin can be left on if you like. It helps hold the filet together while smoking.

16 oz. bottle of Yoshida's Gourmet Sauce (international foods aisle, Japanese)

16 oz of beer

Stir the beer and Yoshida's together in a glass dish or bowl. Add the fish filets and gently mix to cover the fish completly with the marinade. Cover the dish with lid or plastic wrap and refrigerate for 24 hours. Mix gently at least twice during the 24 hours for even marinading.

(Can skid this since you have the fish in brine.  But would mix the fish with soy, teriyaki, or your favorite seasoning)

Prepare your home smoker (or dehydrator) for use. Use a mild wood like apple, cherry or any fruitwood to make the smoke.. Place the filets skin-side down on the racks in the smoker.. If they are 3/8' thick, smoke for 6-8 hours.. If thinner, smoke for less time, if thicker, smoke for more time.  Shoot for 110* and never over 150*.

Remove from smoker and cool in a paper bag or clean cardboard box. Warm fish jerky will sweat and possibly spoil if sealed in plastic or glass before it is cooled.


----------



## crewdawg52

Just reread your post.  For just smoked fish I do the following:

Salmon brined for 4-5 hrs in kosher salt and brown sugar.  Take out, rinse, and pat dry.  Lay out under a small fan on a icing rack to form a pellicle.  Smoke on the gas grill, indirect heat, with a foil pack of apple or cherry chips for 30 or so  minutes (my gas grill gets to 300* with one burner on low).


----------



## oldgrandman

I soak my fish 2-4 days. Comes out great with basically the same recipe you have ceps I use maple syrup instead of brown sugar and I use curing salt. That laker outta be good, my favorite smoked fish. I didn't get any this season though so had to settle for steelhead. Just did some myself.
Hope it worked for ya!
_Oh yeah, mine smokes up to roughly 4 1/2 hours but if it gets to 150 I yank it, apple wood for smoke._


----------



## ctsmoket

Typical I smoke trout at 150~180 for approximately 2.5 - 3 hours.  I use a brine of one part low sodium soy sauce with 2 parts water and add 1/2 cup sugar.  Try using hickory pellets and a smoke box; find it a better smoke with more flavor. After the smoke box is 'spent'  (generally every 45 min.) replenish the pellets.  No need to soak them like wood chips.  Put the fish in a air tight container placed in the refrigerator over night. The skin and meat peels of the bows really easier when could vs. hot and if you have dogs; the smoked skin is a treat.


----------



## sb59

The amount of time it takes to smoke depends on the temp you run your smoker. Whatever temp you use FDA safety for fish internal temp is 145. If I don't expect it to get to 140 in 4 hrs. I add a cure to the brine for safety. When I remove my fish from the brine I dry in a dedicated fridge til pellicle forms. If I were to dry on a table at room temps with a fan I would count that time in the 40 to 140 in 4 rule, because bacteria is forming during the drying time. Lower temps. equal a drier product & more smoke flavor but if you aren't going to get to temp in time you should either bump up the smoker temps or use a cure in the brine.


----------

